# Detailer's Domain: 2013 Audi S4 - New Car Prep and Opti Coat Applied



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Subject: 2013 Audi S4
Requirements: New Car Prep with Opti Coat 2

Customer dropped me an email about a month or 2 ago about his 2013 Audi S4. He asked me about or new car prep services and opti coat. The customer called me 12 hours of delivery of his new car to make sure it was properly prepped and protected before he starts to put the miles on it. I love it when a customer wants to start his new car care the right way.

Exterior

- Wheels were prepped with Sonax Wheel Cleaner and cleaned up with various brushes
- Tires were spritzed down with Adam's All Purpose Cleaner and washed down
- Wheel wells were cleaned up
- Washed with Adam's Car Wash
- Aquartz Iron Cut
- Wash down and rinsed
- Door jambs were cleaned up
- Nano Scrub AutoScrub
- Dried
- Tires dressed
- Masking
- Paint Measurement
- Menzerna SF4000 with Uber Green Pad - Griots Orbital
- Opti Coat 2
- Inspection with Fenix, 3m Sun Gun, Infratech, and natural sunlight
- Wheel wells were cleaned and dressed
- Rubber and Plastics Treated
- Exterior windows and mirrors cleaned and sealed
- Exhaust tips cleaned
- Windows were autoscrubed, cleaned, and sealed

Interior
- Interior Vac
- Leather Cleaned/Conditioned
- Plastic - wiped down and protected

Products used

Links to products used -
Adam's Car Wash
Aquartz Iron Cut
Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner
NanoSkin AutoScrub System
Menzerna SF4000
Opti Coat 2
Adam's Super VRT
Optimum Metal Polish
1Z einszett ****pit
Sonax Leather Foam

Tools used
Uber Wool Wash Mitt
Uber No Name MF Towels
Griot's 6 inch Random Orbital Polisher
Uber Buffing Pads
Defelsko Paint Meter
Fenix TK35
Brinkmann
Kranzle Pressure Washer
Cam Spray Foam Canon
2 Grit Guard Buckets with Caddies
Uber Firehose Nozzle
Metro Air Force Blaster

Before shots

































































Prep - Wash, Decon, AutoScrub, Wheels, and Tires

Wash shots
Wheels were hit first

Sonax Full Effect Wheel Cleaner going to work (some brushing required)

















Rinse









Pre soak - bug and tar

























Foam shots

























































Iron Cut in action









































Rinse









Drying the car with an Uber Super Drying Towel









Blowing out the car to ensure all the water is off

















Removing all the dealer installed tire dressing with Stoner's Tarminator

















Polishing a known trouble spot on the Audi
Before

















After









Prepping the wheels and paint for opti coat - after polishing we used some IPA to ensure a clean surface









Opti Coat 2 applied on paint, glass, and wheels









Buffing off Opti Coat 









Afters


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work, I see a nice gt3 rs 4.0 we getting a write up on that?


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

yup we will have one soon.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Lovely work and nice car.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Epic work mate,love the S4 in white!:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work Phil :thumb:
It's crazy how poor the prep on new cars really are these days so well done!!


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Good work there - looks good. :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Great job! :thumb:

Can't beat an ibis white Audi A4   (See my 'Garage' :argie


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yep, love it!!!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks very nice, new job in the background (Porsche)?


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks fantastic


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job there Phil, look forward to the RS write up :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks guys! :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work, beatifull car:argie:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Phil


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Supercharged Audi goodness


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

very nice car..and awesome work


----------

